# 2nd September



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Cant believe its 6 years today since India died. What a weird day. 
I don't feel like crying - yet. In fact on the anniversary itself I usually don't. That usually happens before and after the date itself.

Its gonna be a hard day. Me and Rob aren't talking. I had a rant about him in off topic and he saw. Now he is offended that I openly spoke about him and problems but what I ranted about still remains. It doesn't void what he did. 

My I should not have talked quite so openly about our problems but I was upset angry and confused. I should have used more discretion but I was not thinking clearly. 

Anyway,

I love you India-Elizabeth. Our firstborn. Our daughter. We love you. We long for the day we will hold you in our arms again. It seems like just yesterday and yet a lifetime ago all wrapped into one. Your tiny little figures, so long so thin. like a beautiful pianist. You had daddy's nose and curls and mummy's freckles.

I never knew the colour of your eyes but judging from your sisters im guessing blue. 

I love you 

love 

mummy


----------

